# B12 tainted with steroids



## BigBob (Jul 28, 2013)

Have to get some before they pull it off the shelves 
But seriously fucked up for unsuspecting people.

FDA Warns: Steroid-Tainted Vitamin B Pills Causing Impotency


A vitamin B dietary supplement called B-50 contains two anabolic steroids and has been cited as causing unusual hair growth in women and impotence in men, U.S. health regulators said on Friday, warning consumers to avoid the product.

The product, sold by Healthy Life Chemistry By Purity First, contains the steroids methasterone and dimethazine, both of which are potentially dangerous. The ingredients are not listed on the label and should not be in a dietary supplement, the Food and Drug Administration said.

The FDA said it had received 29 reports of problems associated with use of the product, including fatigue, muscle cramping and muscle pain. They also included reports of abnormal liver, thyroid and cholesterol tests.

Women who used the product reported unusual hair growth and missed menstruation, and men reported impotence and low testosterone, the FDA said.

The FDA said Healthy Life Chemistry has refused to voluntarily recall the product, which is manufactured by Mira Health Products. Both companies are based in Farmingdale, New York. It is sold through various websites and retail stores.

The company could be liable to criminal prosecution if it continues to sell B-50, the FDA said.

A person who answered the phone at Healthy Life Chemistry said she could not to speak about the FDA's letter, but said she would ask a supervisor to return the Reuters call.

The FDA said it first became aware of the problem from a physician who treated 20 patients with similar symptoms of fatigue and muscle pain as well as abnormal lab tests. All the patients had been referred by another physician who had been prescribing a regime of dietary supplements. The one common product was the Healthy Life Chemistry product.

The FDA collected samples of the product and discovered the steroids.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow. Why would you adulterate your supps with compounds that don't do what the supp claims to do (boost energy) and almost certainly costs more? What a strange thing to do.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 28, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Wow. Why would you adulterate your supps with compounds that don't do what the supp claims to do (boost energy) and almost certainly costs more? What a strange thing to do.



I can't imagine a legit company doing on purpose. Maybe the Chinese draws were already mixed up?


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds likely. I've seen a lot of bulk raw materials from china come through less than pure.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 29, 2013)

Supps with steroids in them?  Why it was Hot Stuff with vitamin 'D' added all over again!  *"Deca Vu!"* 

I was ready to find some until I saw the impotence.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 29, 2013)

B12 with DMZ and superdrol? Hahaha!  Talk about really messing someone up. Can you see some grandma taking these and all of a sudden she starts getting all aggressive and throwing peanut butter and jelly sandwiches at her grand kids? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 29, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Supps with steroids in them?  Why it was Hot Stuff with vitamin 'D' added all over again!  *"Deca Vu!"*
> 
> I was ready to find some until I saw the impotence.



Grim, was it the original orange speedball that had dbol in it? I remember taking that way back in high school when I was wrestling. It was the best freaking energy supplement ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hell, I just want an honest B12 supplement....


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 29, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Grim, was it the original orange speedball that had dbol in it? I remember taking that way back in high school when I was wrestling. It was the best freaking energy supplement ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Atom, it was the malt flavored after workout drink mix.  I used to mix it with orange juice and it most def. was spiked brother.  I started to grow like crazy lol.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 29, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Atom, it was the malt flavored after workout drink mix.  I used to mix it with orange juice and it most def. was spiked brother.  I started to grow like crazy lol.



The orange speedball, I think, was promoted big time by Dan Duchaine. The original was spiked with all kinds of shit from what I've heard. 

It was basically a pre-workout energy drink with some carbs I think. I can't recall. I just remember using it and getting strong as shit even while dieting for wrestling and always looked cracked out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## butthole69 (Jul 29, 2013)

b12 is more expensive than AAS. Chinese manufactures are cheap. China has also put out herbal weight loss supplements with prescription various amphetamines and beta agonists in them as well.

A Chinese herbal weight loss product adulterated with fenfluramine. - ResearchGate

An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 29, 2013)

Fen fen ?   ↑↑

I drank many cans of duchaines orange tang...lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 29, 2013)

you guys talking about Ultimate Orange?  That was an ephedrine breakfast on many weekends!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 30, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> you guys talking about Ultimate Orange?  That was an ephedrine breakfast on many weekends!



YES!!!! Thank you grim!!!!! Sorry for the mix up. That stuff was my SHIT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 30, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> YES!!!! Thank you grim!!!!! Sorry for the mix up. That stuff was my SHIT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



No sweat bro.  I remember when they brought out the 'new formula'.  Sucked.  I can still taste the original which for fact had massive amounts of ephedrine in it among many other aids lol.  Wild shit.  INSTANT in crease in poundages.  We worked out for two hours and were still pulling 315 off the floor for reps. LMAO!

Remember Metaform MRP?  THey had one named 'Heat', a chocolate raspberry version, crack version of MRPs. LOL!
Lts of stims in there, i ODd one morning, junk was shrunk, saw trails like I was on a hallucinogen that was heavy on the speed.  NO KIDDING. LMAO!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 30, 2013)

Lmao ↑↑↑      im getting angle dust preworkout.any one use it?


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 30, 2013)

holy shit that`s frightening


----------

